# multiple tank filtering question..



## MRQuad (Jan 31, 2009)

guys, i am planning on setting up a 5 (29g) tank.. The one problem I don't have a good solution for yet is an economical way to filter them all. I was
considering a single wet-dry filter, but have no idea how to start and how the plumbing works, as i don't have experience in doing the plumbing..

this is a similar question that i got it off from the internet and edit some of it.. if you know some links, please, post it here, for my reference..

thanks!


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hamburg Mat Filters

best system by far!

send me your email addres and I will send you a copy of my presentation
(recently did one for Peel and Durham)

check out this site for additional info

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html

my air lifters are far more efficient and can deliver up to 1800L/hr each!


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

With a sump, each tank would need its own overflow. These can drain into one large sump tank. Remember that long horizontal runs of gravity-fed flow are undesirable. For returning the water back to the tanks, each could have its own small pond pump in the sump. For larger setups a larger pump with a manifold might work. Ball valves for each tank return would be needed to adjust flow. If you go this route make sure the tank and the sump can't overflow ...especially if the power goes off!

A large centralized system would have serious bioload-handling capacity, but if one tank has an outbreak, so will the rest.

ka NUK


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

You could get several wet dry filters for groups of tanks so if you do have an outbreak, not all your tanks would be affected. Do like 6 tanks for every wet/dry.

Use those big plastic storage containers similar to this:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...rossSell=0995215 Latching+Rougneck+Tote++132L

Plastic drawers to hold the media to keep the cost low like this:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4442201583&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

Cheaper than using aquariums as your base. The overrflows can be PVC overflows. Use a ball valve for each tank to regulate flow to overflow ratio. The only thing that might cost you a pretty penny would be the return pumps for each filter. Whic I would suggest to go BIG, you could always regulate the flow.

Thats just my .05 cents.

Its a thought.


----------

